# Fishing Pole Stands



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Can you walk us through the rest of the prop?
And pictures?
I want to see what these look like and what they do.
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Can you walk us through the rest of the prop?
> And pictures?
> I want to see what these look like and what they do.
> Thanks!


I dont have mine done yet I still have to buy the servos it takes 5 servos to make the jaws and the stand to wobble, but I thought everyone know about Mike C: singing quartet here is his prop  Mike C:
I just made differant stands so I caould seperate them more, that all.
when I get more of my prop made I 'll take pic's . Right now I am working on a Revamp of Carols Witch I made her a static prop last year and this year she wants me to make it sing. and I am making a red light cauldron and fogger combo to go with it.  

Ps: see the thread called singing quartet


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Excellent!
Can't wait!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Excellent!
> Can't wait!


Poof You Now have the POWER to make your own:

Mike used a piece of plywood to make his stand with "L" brackets by duct taping the rods to the "L" brackets. But since I sell alot of my props I had to find a more professional way to make the stands .
*** I am not knocking the way Mike did his, I love that GENIUS ***
so I made the other stands but I will write a tutorial on the rest of the prop.
But for now you will have to visualize the making of the prop. 
***see tutorial section***


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Ms. Meeples This is the set- up you were Talking about . It is a 3lb coffee can with lid and and piece of pvc pipe that is about 8" long . I cut a cross in the middle of the lid and counter sunk the pipe in plaster of paris. and let it set up.
I then drilled a hole in a end connector cap big enough to hold the end to a fishpole minius the handle. Leave the eyelets on the pole they will help hold servos and stuff. If you have ant question just yell. Blinky

you will need a connector butt too. I used 1/2" pipe and connectors


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks, did you ever make skellies out of them and if so, did you take pics?
I also noticed in the MikeC thread that you asked how the heads were attached. But I didn't see a response to that question.

MsM


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

I was going to ,lol Then My daughter decided to use them as legs on her cauldron instead.
so maybe next year. I was simply going to stick them on the thin end of the rod and place them in my Dragon Lily flower bed. So All you would see at night were these skull moving and singing..
I painted the can a dark green to blend in with the stems of the flowers.
Just jam th head on the pole they will stay put but you can use some hot glue if you want..


----------

